# Next Yorkshire "WhiTTe Rose" Meet - Thurs 30th May



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

The meet this month will be 7:30pm at the Cedar Court Hotel in Wakefield (just off the M1 @ Wakefield). Harrison has once again volunteered to head up a lovely cruise through West Yorkshire around the outskirts of Huddersfield - to be rewarded with a nice pub meal afterwards.

Also promise of an excellent photo opportunity, so get polishing guys  - show & shine prizes tbc :lol:

Please post on here if you plan to attend as Harrison will need numbers for the restaurant (don't forget to mention if you plan to bring a +1

As always, I will do my best to keep a tally on on this post.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Darthhawkeye said:


> The meet this month will be 7:30pm at the Cedar Court Hotel in Wakefield (just off the M1 @ Wakefield). Harrison has once again volunteered to head up a lovely cruise through West Yorkshire around the outskirts of Huddersfield - to be rewarded with a nice pub meal afterwards.
> 
> Also promise of an excellent photo opportunity, so get polishing guys  - show & shine prizes tbc :lol:
> 
> ...


Il see you there, and ill likely have a +1 ride along... Might be cutting it fine as will leave Bradford near 7pm.

Might bring John again who's a photographer... Bonus.

I think we will have Scott and R8 Richard too... Will confirm.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

I will be coming along although due to my new job in a bar in halifax I will have to leave you all at 9.30pm


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

holla_j said:


> I will be coming along although due to my new job in a bar in halifax I will have to leave you all at 9.30pm


This isnt good enough James, very poor attendance rate!

Have you bought a BMW?


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't but unfortunatly in my line if work you have to grab every opportunity with both hands. Don't worry though, I'm still going to be there to say hi


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

I'd love to join you for the first time. I live in Barnsley so it's just around the corner for me.
I'll bring my Sony A55 camera as well to grab some frames if you don't mind.

Greg


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

booree said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd love to join you for the first time. I live in Barnsley so it's just around the corner for me.
> I'll bring my Sony A55 camera as well to grab some frames if you don't mind.
> ...


Brilliant, pop along. Will be great to meet a new member


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Quick round up of numbers, who's confirmed and who's bringing a guest (to eat that is)?

Thanks guys


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

ill probably have a tag along of some sort. I'll auction off my passenger seat :lol:


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I shall be there too, may be 15 mins late as I finish work at 7:15, but deffinetly see you there.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Put me down for the full works this time please


----------



## Rockunrolla (Feb 10, 2013)

Ill come if that's ok , 
Live 30 seconds from cedar court 

Don't book restaurant for me though pls


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Always good to see a few new faces :wink:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Which restaurant are we off to?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

phil3012 said:


> Which restaurant are we off to?


The Fox House near Holmfirth, bit of a punt as I've not been before, but I'm sure it will be good.

We could really do with leaving cedar court as soon as possible after 730 if we can please guys. This will be less of an issue if the weather is bad, fingers crossed it will be ok.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmmm it could be hit and miss weather wise...

Need to decide whether to wash the car or not, it was reasonably clean before it was in the dealers yesterday and they somehow got mud up the side road testing it.

Should have not refused the free wash now...


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Got the night off work, thats how much I've missed you guys! 

Me and the mrs will be there for the entire evening, oh and by the way the TT is now lower and running on fresh brake pads... Looking forward to tomorrow night now 

See you all soon!


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

TootRS said:


> We could really do with leaving cedar court as soon as possible after 730 if we can please guys. This will be less of an issue if the weather is bad, fingers crossed it will be ok.


I will struggle to get there for 7:30, will be more like 7:45.

Could you PM me your number and I can get intouch with you guys when I'm on my way and expect to be there?


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Atom1 said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > We could really do with leaving cedar court as soon as possible after 730 if we can please guys. This will be less of an issue if the weather is bad, fingers crossed it will be ok.
> ...


PM sent

See you all later.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

64.3 miles and 26.8MPG to beat, can't believe its so high, an eventful evening for some (including me) 

Stu.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure what mpg I got but deffinetly aced that on the way home  See you next time


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Blackvue didnt record anything until I reset it in the car park before we left....

Alex, sorry but I dont have a HD video of youre ordeal :lol:

I went home that way and had a look, I think cats eyes are what did the damage... Hope you sort it out.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

It was a great night as usual!

55 mpg for me on the way home, not sure for the full trip as counter 1 resets itself after a couple of hours.

Looking forward to the next one. 27th June we said didn't we?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just a thought.... I will be back in Yorkshire (Ossett) week commencing 15th July for 4 or 5 days. If there's a planned meet can you let me know.....? I'd Love to turn up


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Richard Illingworth by any chance?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

as above next one is 27th I believe.

I gather the robin reliant is looking expensive to repair....?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

holla_j said:


> Richard Illingworth by any chance?


I just might be  who is this? Ahh I know!!!!

I also recall the Red Brembo's in your Avatar...... Are they still on loan or is position 9 tenths? :lol:


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Erm, well funny subject really haha. Mine until I sell the car basically. How are you anyway mate, forgot you had a TT, you'll enjoy the meets if you get across for one!


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

It's was an event full meeting .. first one for me .. :roll:

Anyway glad my BuTTerfly did well during the ride  .. some of us may remember this more than the others .. hope he sorted he's wheel already 

I have some pictures of this evening if you interested
-> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vszwvh2nw86bgy2/Yl86yjQZ64?v=1mci


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

booree said:


> It's was an event full meeting .. first one for me .. :roll:
> 
> Anyway glad my BuTTerfly did well during the ride  .. some of us may remember this more than the others .. hope he sorted he's wheel already
> 
> ...


Some great shots there mate, good to see a new face. I assume you'll be coming along to the next meet?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

booree said:


> It's was an event full meeting .. first one for me .. :roll:
> 
> Anyway glad my BuTTerfly did well during the ride  .. some of us may remember this more than the others .. hope he sorted he's wheel already
> 
> ...


Cheers for the photos Greg, it was great to meet you.

Hope that you can make the next one.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

TondyTT said:


> Some great shots there mate, good to see a new face. I assume you'll be coming along to the next meet?


How did the video turn our Brad?, I'd be interested in seeing it.


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Shaun how good does your car look in white?! Great shots, nice to see larger numbers at meets now! Obviously Mr Illingworths visit won't fit in with out next meet but does anyone fancy a mid month mini meet? Don't have to be a full drive out and meal but maybe just a meet, photos and short blast? Anyway just an idea


----------

